# SKS Stovepipe?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I recently purchased a Yugo SKS(fixed mag) BNIB. I have had quite a few stove pipes, my question is, could it be the ammo? I have a stock of Brown Bear and Silver Bear 7.62X39 for it. That's all I have put through it so far. I'd say out of 500 rounds I have 20-25 stove pipes. Or could this just be an inherent problem with the SKS?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

2 things I've heard of that cause this are ammo related and recoil spring in backwards. With only 20-25 out of 500 I'd bet on the ammo.

curly part goes to the front









http://www.surplusrifle.com/sks/carbine/index.asp


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ahh I see, I'll reverse the recoil spring first, as I cleaned the cosmoline out of it before I used it, and put it back together without a manual, it was almost identical to my AK inside, so maybe I wasn't paying as much attention as I should have been. I'll try that first thing tomorrow morning and let ya know.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wasn't able to get out to the range this morning however I did clean the SKS switched the spring around and the action seems to be alot smoother. Hopefully that fixes it, I'll find out in a week or so.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I love an SKS. A lot of people don't like them mainly because they don't cost a grand but they are a blast to shoot. I have a D type that I changed the stock on to make it a little more comfortable to shoot(Tapco T6 Fusion). Sure you're not going to make a ragged hole at 350 yards but they group pretty well. It's a huge plus that mine uses AK mags too.:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

SKS- I have reams of info on same and the Simonov variants.

I prefer the Zastava, M-59, non- /66. They are all milled/machined recvivers and groups. Good stuff too. Better than the Tula's and Ishkev (sp).

I also prefer them bone stock. All that sporterising of this classic conscript battle rifle is a lot of hogwash if ya ask me. Mine shoots a treat in as issued condition with a pitted bore and such.

If you are getting SP's, check the gas piston for excess checking. Clean the port too. Keep it snug on your shoulder as well- limp wrist is the only time I've had mine SP.

Also- be VERY careful where you point it when going to battery. They have a floating 1-pc pin. It can slam-fire and empty the mag and then you've got everyone looking at you- at the very best. 
Remove the bolt and take it apart. Clean the pin and grove and reassble it dry, sans a tiny touch of lube on the stake that holds the bolt together. 
Reinstall the bolt DRY, sans a smidge of lube on the rails and sliding surface. 
Never oil the bolt or pin. 
Always pull it and shake it before firing to make sure it 'rattles' in the bolt freely. If not, do the above.

Ugly Betty always gets the looks when she comes out to play.....till she clangs the 200yd lil pig and 300yd gong with ease at my local range. The sliding leaf still works and regulates very well too. I love that feature.

Ugly Betty: M-59, as issued, unrecond and battle scarred, dark pittted and corroded bore from corrrosive Russian ammo, gas checked and corroded piston, still has a decent finsih. 100% all orriginal, all there and matching numbers. $200.00 to me. I love this lil carbine. :mrgreen:


----------

